# 30-60 Racing Pigeons In Need Of Homes ..



## TAWhatley

These are proven racing pigeons .. the Eleanor Roosevelt project is being dismantled, and I will be getting 30-60 of their racing pigeons this weekend. I do NOT have the space for them but will manage. If anyone is looking for good quality racers, these are currently in Central California but will be down in So Cal by the weekend. Please .. if anyone is interested in these birds, let me know right away. Phone # 949-584-6696.

If you are in Central Cal and are interested, please let me know, and you can pick up locally.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

TAWhatley said:


> These are proven racing pigeons .. the Eleanor Roosevelt project is being dismantled, and I will be getting 30-60 of their racing pigeons this weekend. I do NOT have the space for them but will manage. If anyone is looking for good quality racers, these are currently in Central California but will be down in So Cal by the weekend. Please .. if anyone is interested in these birds, let me know right away. Phone # 949-584-6696.
> 
> If you are in Central Cal and are interested, please let me know, and you can pick up locally.
> 
> Terry



Is this the school project? If so, what happened? Are you going to have any peds with these birds or any other information on them, like race results? I hate this. I've got a guy here that we helped get into racing. He has now gotten hisself in a LOT of trouble and the girlfriend is selling the loft, birds, everything...........he's in jail, and will be for a LONG time...so I'm trying to find homes for about 25 birds myself. I"m asking about info, because in the "racing world" peds and info help sell birds.


----------



## TAWhatley

Yes, this is the school project. I don't know all the details but to the best of my knowledge, the teacher who was running the project will be leaving the school, and there is nobody to take over.

I'll have to check with Ellen about the pedigrees and race results.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

I'm sorry I wish I could help, but my husband is threatening to get rid of my babies, and wants me to cut back on the birds we have, or keep them to a minimum because of my history with "pigeon lung".


----------



## rollerkid

are you going to be near Fresno, ca. if u are, i could pick up around 7- 9 couples....either note me back here or email me at [email protected]ks


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Rollerkid,

The birds arrived down here in Lake Forest in South Orange County this afternoon. There are closer to 75 or 80 birds .. I'll have to count and log band #'s tomorrow. Unfortunately, I don't think I will be anywhere near Fresno anytime soon. I obviously don't know at this point which of these birds are already pairs or even what sexes the individual birds are .. they've only been here about an hour and a half  There are some very nice birds in this group.

Terry


----------



## rollerkid

well, i guess ur to far from me, so im sorry. i wont be able to help u take some of them of ur hands...


----------



## TAWhatley

rollerkid said:


> well, i guess ur to far from me, so im sorry. i wont be able to help u take some of them of ur hands...


No problem .. too bad you didn't know about these birds sooner .. they were up in Visalia/Tulare.

Terry


----------



## Symbro

are there any yellow (cream) ones? i might drive down and pick some up for rollerkid and i


----------



## TAWhatley

Symbro said:


> are there any yellow (cream) ones? i might drive down and pick some up for rollerkid and i


Nope .. no yellows. I do have a lot of whites from other rescues but no yellows.

Most of this group from the school project are blue bars, blue checks, and blue pied .. the pied are very lovely to look at!

Terry


----------



## maryjane

Terry, if they're all racers, I can't imagine they would be any kind of happy in my aviary/tent with the non-fliers.  If there are any that are disabled or otherwise not used to flying a lot, I can take 5. I have one girl I pulled this morning for looking ruffled, otherwise eating and drinking fine, but I would of course isolate any new birds anyway. Let me know if I can help and I wish I was closer so I could at least help clean. It's very good of you to take in so many and shame on the people who caused this to happen.


----------



## feralpigeon

Terry, I read it pretty much the same way as maryjane, this group needs to be
in a loft situation. I can help in a pinch, realizing that I'm more geared to special needs than racers.

fp


----------



## Symbro

i am curious about this school project... anyway i can find out more?


----------



## TAWhatley

Symbro said:


> i am curious about this school project... anyway i can find out more?


Sure ..here you go:

http://www.pigeon.org/eleanor_roosevelt.htm

http://www.erclc.org/

Or contact RELofts here on P-T -- that would be Ellen and she knows all since she handled this project.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks so much MJ and FP .. yes .. with only a couple of exceptions these are high powered racing pigeons .. just absolutely magnificent birds.
Thank you both so very much for the offers of help!

Terry


----------



## george simon

TERRY, Are there any red birds in that group? .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi George,

There is one red hen in the bunch, but she is an older one and no longer lays. I have promised Ellen that I will keep her as a surrogate. She's the only red in the bunch as far as I know, but I will look again in the AM .. twas almost dark when they got here and a big flurry to get them put up before the rain started.

Terry



george simon said:


> TERRY, Are there any red birds in that group? .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley

*Fp & Mj ..*

Thank you both! Yes all these are racing pigeons .. I'll do my best with placing them. None will come to harm. I may SCREAM from time to time in your areas for help with ONE .. I knew these 80 were coming and we're OK with them .. my buddy Bart is covering my fanny on this one.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

Terry, we have a new flyer in our area. He has gotten 3 pair of birds from us. He has a new loft. He's coming over here today. I will see if he would be interested in taking any of these birds. Obviously, they would have to be shipped. Do you know for sure which ones are cocks and which ones are hens? IF he takes any, he would of course want pairs. I have no idea whether he would be interested or not, but I'll sure ask him. I'll let you know. Any chance of getting some pictures of just he general group?


----------



## rollerkid

symbro are you near fresno?


----------



## Symbro

yes stockton


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, Renee. I will try to get some pics tomorrow. There's some very handsome birds in this bunch.

Terry


----------



## Symbro

Symbro said:


> yes stockton


 well if you call two hours close hehe


----------



## Lovebirds

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks, Renee. I will try to get some pics tomorrow. There's some very handsome birds in this bunch.
> 
> Terry


I did talk to Victor today. He actually has an 8 bird box. If he could get that shipped to you then have 3 or 4 pair shipped to him, that would be great. I told him that you and I would "talk" and see what you have. I also need to check out his loft and see how much room he has. But, it's possible he will take some of the birds. I would expect it would be after the holidays though. I do believe it's getting too close to Christmas to try to ship birds. The PO has always done a good job for us shipping but I don't want to push it. LOL


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks again, Renee. I still don't know who is paired with who or what sexes anyone is aside from the very obvious males. I'm gonna stash these birds at my friend's place (Bart) and sort it all out later. I agree that it is too close to Christmas to be trying to ship birds right now.

Yes .. we'll talk .. also Ellen can give some valuable input on these birds.

Terry


----------



## relofts

Hello everyone, Ok I will try to give you all a update here. I started the Eleanor Roosevelt School Project a couple of years back and had intended it to be a club project, as it turned out I was more interested then other's and the teacher there Bryan and I have been doing all we could to keep it going, Bryan has decided to do a different job and I am not able to keep up with the loft alone without the involvement of other's and it would be difficult to keep such a project going alone so it was decided that the decision had to be made to close the project since no one else in the area was interested in joining in and helping with keeping it going.

Back Ground on the Birds.
All the birds that were taken to the school project were birds that were selected for the school to be winners and have a positive experience, I know that what Terry has there as she stated were for the most part proven racers and breeders, some were raced and some were not. There are birds from Jim Cain and one of those won the club, and local combine, there are birds from Mike Brazil and all had done very well, both these pigeon guys are well known judges here in California and respected flyers amongst us all, the birds from them are banded Mikes - SLO and Jim's - Fort Sutter, Mike is from the Coast area and Jim is from Sacramento area, both having competitive birds. There are birds from a local guy Jerry Wallace which won too many awards to count including the Disney Award a couple of times, his birds are distant families and would be most every pied Terry has, there are birds from R&D loft's (Ron Sanders of Visalia, CA) which consist of many birds from Chris Peamen with the Super 73 band ground and some nice Janssens, there are birds there from all the most famous lines, there are birds that are direct from descendents of Campbell Strange which those are all older breeders but very healthy which came from Mickey Stephens, some of those from him did not have bands on them but I know the only older birds Terry got that were older ones were from those and some did have bands which are banded with the VIS and A bands which we can go over and I can tell her which are which. Pedigrees I am not sure about, you have a chance to get fantastic birds and you can develop your own family and pedigrees from their off spring which has been done, you would be welcome to contact the breeders if possible and try but I think that only those that are interested in getting the birds and providing a long term home to them and don't count on a pedigree but the results they will give should receive these birds, of course this is my opinion, I know when I started pigeons I didn't have a pedigree bird but I had birds that could breed and had youngsters that could win which spoke for them selves, this is a good opportunity for some to get some exceptional youngsters.

Ellen


----------



## feralpigeon

Was looking to fix a link that I'd posted some time back, and ran accross this
link to the project that is being described here:

http://www.pigeon.org/eleanor_roosevelt.htm

fp


----------



## TAWhatley

george simon said:


> TERRY, Are there any red birds in that group? .GEORGE


Yes .. check your e-mail, George .. I see you are on-line now.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

TAWhatley said:


> Thank you both! Yes all these are racing pigeons .. I'll do my best with placing them. None will come to harm. I may SCREAM from time to time in your areas for help with ONE .. I knew these 80 were coming and we're OK with them .. *my buddy Bart is covering my fanny on this one.*
> Terry


Terry,
How's Bart feeling? I've often wondered how he was doing. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

AZWhitefeather said:


> Terry,
> How's Bart feeling? I've often wondered how he was doing.
> 
> Cindy


Hi Cindy .. he had some problems with one of the bypasses but once that got resolved, he seems to be doing well. Thanks for asking.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Here's a list of the birds ..*

Will try for pictures in the next few days. There are a couple of these birds that are a tad on the less than hefty side, but all seem very well and healthy: http://www.rims.net/ERSchoolBirds.html There was a total of 72 birds in this group.

If anyone is interested in adopting, please get in touch with me. I will try to update the list with additional information as to the sexes of the birds as I can figure that out or as Ellen tells me what she knows about them.

All in all, this is a really nice group of racing pigeons. The unbanded birds are, for the most part, pretty impressive too .. a couple are older and one has a bad eye .. I've already adopted those.

Terry


----------



## Symbro

fyi. An LCook bird was in the money of the www.Thedeltaclassic.com


----------



## maryjane

Terry, if you need a place for four or five, I'm more than able to help. Again, I was concerned about them being fliers, but Renee mentioned to me that they wouldn't be able to be released to fly as they will home to their original home. So if I can help, let me know.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, Maryjane. I may just take you up on your generous offer after the Christmas rush. There are a few birds that look like they need a bit of TLC and an easy life from here on out.

I'm working on getting pictures and some additional information posted. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Updated List*

Many thanks to fellow member, George Simon, for giving five of these birds a good home. The list has been updated accordingly: http://www.rims.net/ERSchoolBirds.html

Terry


----------



## relofts

As Terry stated "Many Thanks to George Simon" I hope that you will enjoy the birds you picked up, I know there are still some really great birds in that group and people would be lucky to get their hands on them so if you are looking to obtain some great blood lines now is your chance to do so.

Ellen


----------



## george simon

TERRY, Here is a up date on the 5 birds. All have been wormed and are on 4 in 1 until this coming Sunday all are very active and alert and have begun to put on a little weight. On Sunday they will be put on 3 days of probiotics and by the following Sunday should be in the main loft. I do have some questions for ELLEN but I have misplaced my list with the band numbers so I will get a new list tomarrow.  .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the update, George. I'm glad they are all doing well and will soon be joining the main loft.

Terry


----------

